# What is a JC pony?



## jen1 (24 July 2007)

OK I am going to Hickstead for the first time ever tomorrow I don't know much about jumping but they advertise some of the classes being for JC ponies what's a JC pony?
Also can someone tell me what the different levels are and what Discovery is? Someone at my yard is selling a pony that has jumped Discovery but I haven't a clue what they are talking about!
Then there's Novice, Foxhunter etc etc all very confusing!
I am sure there's somewhere on the internet I can find this but if someone can explain in laymans terms I would most appreciate it, also doing this sneakily at work so haven't too much time to trawl the net looking for answers 
	
	
		
		
	


	












 THANKS!


----------



## Oaksflight (24 July 2007)

Affiliated horses and ponies have grades, horses grades are A,B,C. C being the lowest. Grading is done by the amount they have won. Ponies works in similar way and are graded by JA, JB, JC and JC being the lowest, basically! Therefore grade a horses, and JA ponies, should in theory, be jumping the biggest classes. Forgotten your other question now tho!


----------



## digger2 (24 July 2007)

A JC pony is one which has won between £100 - 699. JD has won not more than £99, JA pony over £700. so similar to grade A,B,C horses.

The classes go something like novice (smallest)  discovery newcomers foxhunter, and the heights of fences increase as you go, all very confusing, a pony SJ would know more than me.


----------



## Oaksflight (24 July 2007)

Sorry its JA, JC, JD. Not what I said before.


----------



## Fahrenheit (24 July 2007)

Pony Grades
JD = £0 to £99
JC = £100 to £599
JA = £600+

Horse Grades
C = £0 to £999
B = £1000 to £1999
A = £2000 +

Classes
British Novice = Grade C not to have won total of £100+
Discovery = Horse Grade C not to have won total of £175+
Newcomers = Horse Grade C not to have won total of £300+
Foxhunter = Horse Grade C not to have won total of £500+

Junior British Novice = Ponies JD
Junior Newcomer = Ponies JC/JD not to have won a total of £250+
Junior Foxhunter = Ponies JC/JD not to have won a total of £400+


----------

